# Portugal - wild camping.  Did you visit Portugal in 2022?



## UFO (Oct 24, 2022)

Thinking about where to go in 2023.  Been to Portugal a numbr of times (2010, 2012, 2015, 2017, 2019) but that was before they cracked down on wild camping.

We were in Spain for 45 nights this year but decided to avoid Portugal and see how things work out with the wild camping restrictions.

If you were in Portugal this year how did you find it?  What is the reality?

Not sure what the current restrictions are as they appear to have been in a constant state of flux over the last couple of years.  I found this, but not sure if it is current.
_As per amendments to Portugal’s Highway Code articles 48 and 50-A approved in July 2021, “overnight stays in motorhomes approved by the IMT (Institute of Mobility and Transport) for a maximum period of 48 hours are allowed”. Wild camping is still banned on lands belonging to the Natura 2000 network, protected areas and areas covered by the Coastal Development Plans._


----------



## rugbyken (Oct 24, 2022)

like most of wildcamping sites near the coast bit tighter away from it no real problems , we spent almost two months there late  feb march early april without many concerns , nr the coast the local business’s are kicking up about lost custom we found a site behind a pub nr messines €6 a night water etc could have had electric but not needed, conversely seemed less vans around whether that’s scared of or morocco open again i don’t known


----------



## Topmast (Oct 24, 2022)

If you are sensible you will have no problems away from Algarve beaches.I live in central Portugal and use my motor home regularly and have never used sites or Aires ,I realize by saying this I may be pushing my luck but have never had any problem when parked and have often had the G.N.R passed and just get a wave.


----------



## witzend (Oct 24, 2022)

UFO said:


> Been to Portugal a number of times (2010, 2012, 2015, 2017, 2019) but that was before they cracked down on wild camping.
> If you were in Portugal this year how did you find it?  What is the reality?


Good question We been wondering the same but usually go Dec to March came home because of Covid in 2020 an not been back since


----------



## groyne (Oct 24, 2022)

We where in Portugal at the beginning of the year, though we didn't bother with the Algarve.  We cut across to Lisbon from Badojoz Spain, then up through Nazare, Coimbra, Porto and the Douro valley before going back into Spain. Didn't have any problems finding places to stop, mainly carparks and Aires (free and paid).


----------



## Owlhouse (Oct 25, 2022)

We spent our 90 days earlier this year in Spain/Portugal - mainly Portugal. We entered Portugal along the south coast, mainly staying on sites and being early in the season it was fairly cheap. We did stay on quite a few aires and various wild camping spots (curtesy WEBSITE BLOCKED BY ADMIN) and had no problems. There were a few places where we have stayed before but are now off limits so we’re careful. Certainly once clear of the Algarve region there are still lots of places to stay. 
We also went to 3 ‘Portugal Easy Camp’ places, the vineyard ones of course!! 2 of the 3 were very good and value for money. The one at Lousada (ENE of Porto) was excellent (I think!).


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 25, 2022)

Don't understand why Admin blocks websites ,everybody knows what they are, childish in my opinion.


----------



## UFO (Oct 26, 2022)

Thank you for sharing your 2022 experiences.  Sounds like it is not too different to what it was before, apart from the south coast and possibly the Barragem spots.  There also appear to be more aires. 

The app that cannot be named is useful as it has up-to-date reviews showing what is still current.


----------



## Moped (Oct 29, 2022)

How is it on the Algarve?

Accept it is easier to park inland which can be said for all countries in Europe with a coastline however I’m guessing a lot of us want to park up along the coast.

We were last there in Jan/Feb 2019 and found it easy to find spots along the coast without interference from the police.

However checking various apps that we have, nearly all the coastal stops that we used have either now got overnight restrictions (the fort at Sagres for example) or in the case of aires (Alvor for example) have closed.

We were thinking of doing the Algarve again this winter but it does look very problematic now if you want free or low cost stopovers. Southern Spain east of Portugal either side of Cadiz does appear to be way more motorhome friendly and really we do like coastal park ups without midnight taps on the door.

So whilst there is some Algarve feedback above the more the merrier please!


----------



## Budgie (Oct 29, 2022)

We,ve been here about 3 weeks now, never been in the van before so can't compare with a previous vist, have noticed a lot different to inland and down the Porto Coast, and have looked at other apps and seen the reviews where people have been fined at coastal spots, so we have avoided them spots but have noticed there are still vans staying overnight in some of them, take your chance I suppose, we didn't want to risk a knock on the door late at night particularly as we like a vino !
But we have come along the coast from ALBUFEIRA and found decent spots all the way, not spectacular sunset/sunrise places etc but still fine all the same. In Taveria now at Algarve motorhome Aire €8.50 night with lecky very nice.


----------



## Carolgiles (Nov 4, 2022)

groyne said:


> We where in Portugal at the beginning of the year, though we didn't bother with the Algarve.  We cut across to Lisbon from Badojoz Spain, then up through Nazare, Coimbra, Porto and the Douro valley before going back into Spain. Didn't have any problems finding places to stop, mainly carparks and Aires (free and paid).


----------



## Carolgiles (Nov 4, 2022)

Yes, like you, we have just returned from Tomar, Coimbra and the west coast, where we found many Aires and places to wild camp without any problems
Many of the places were free including some with electricity suppled by the town hall


----------



## Budgie (Nov 5, 2022)

Yes much preferred inland and the west coast, I love sunsets over sea on a deserted beach with a glass of wine in hand, a render we had many of them down the west coast


----------

